# photo- shoot yourself,  whos game?



## mike bell (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok its been a couple of days since I got my new camera so Im going start a little photo game I saw on a photo BB.

Its called shoot yourself.  I start it off with this one.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2006)

Scary to think what Randy might come up with.  

 Great photo Mike.


----------



## Vapor 300 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike . Great pic. Great looking horse behind you.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2006)

No takers?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 20, 2006)

I cant seem to find the time to break out the cam Mike


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 20, 2006)

i thought this was going to be a dick cheney thread


----------



## Timberman (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure what kind of game, but I'll throw this in...


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2006)

discount thats funny

No worries Jim.  I aint had time to take but a few pictures with my new camera.  Waiting for the weather to let up and the sun to come out.


----------



## humantermite (Feb 22, 2006)

*Oh No It Ricocheted!!*

Is This How You Play?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 23, 2006)

Great photo's guys!

I'm confused, which one you is the real Humantermite... Dang photoshop!  

I'll play along tomorrow when I'm not on the tailend of an 18 hour day..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2006)

nice hat termite


----------



## mike bell (Feb 24, 2006)

Good ones yall


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike, I will be in the woods for the weekend and may be able to get a few shots


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 24, 2006)

......I apoligize ..and to all the starving pygmies down in New Guinae.....


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 24, 2006)

How bout a trail cam pic? Looks like the clock is off by 12 hours.


----------



## Hobnob (Feb 24, 2006)

*Morning Dew*


----------



## mike bell (Feb 24, 2006)

Flint your killing me!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2006)

I gotta admit, I felt like a fool hamming it up for the camera, when it was only me involved.  Anyone looking in from the outside would have thought I lost it...  

But, I said I'd play along, so here I am in all my .... uh..... beauty.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 25, 2006)

humantermite said:
			
		

> Is This How You Play?



LLoyd,

Good one....Now you got to get Martha to play along.

Bruz


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is one of me sneaking to the stand.

Darrell


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2006)

Now here's one of stupid coming to change the film. Oops, there's still film in there, and they didn't even "beam" me up!


----------



## mike bell (Feb 26, 2006)

Elfiii,
I would name that photo "Walking with God"

I like it.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Feb 26, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## marknga (Feb 26, 2006)

I like this.........actually this has become sort of a joke with me and the family. Now whenever I go somewhere and take a picture I  include a "self-inflicted" shot! Sometimes it is kinda stupid and sometimes they are really stupid.......
just part of the subject matter I guess!

Mark


----------



## Bruz (Feb 26, 2006)

Here you go..........


----------



## Bruz (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry....that lst one is my brother...I clicked on the wrong attachment....This one is me in a shooting house that had bullet holes in it....That's the reason for all the orange and the orange hanging outside the box.


----------



## leo (Feb 27, 2006)

*A self pic*

taken on a brisk spring morning at Lake Sinclair, as I rest from catching crappie and enjoy an awesome view and the peace of just being on the lake


----------

